# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Jeune chienne (59)

## princesse59

Bonjour,

Suite au décès de ma Xbull terrier, j'envisage une nouvelle adoption.


Ma recherche :

- une jeune chienne 3 ans max (cela peut varier mais c'est l'idéal). Un chiot pourrait peut-être + facilement s'adapter... Cela peut être un mâle mais je côtoie beaucoup de males et l'entente sera peut-être plus facile avec une femelle (à voir).  :: 

- devra être ok congénères, chats et enfants (chevaux aussi  :: )

- de nature calme et qui aime "voyager". Voyage dans le sens monter en voiture et aller à gauche et à droite   :: 

- préférence pour les chiens types bull-terrier

- gabarit petit ou moyen (malheureusement je ne pourrai pas accueillir un trop grand chien : grand max 20kg). Si bubull "pure race", elle peut être + grande, on sait que c'est trapu ! ^^

- handicap ok (cela n'est pas un soucis pour moi)

- lieu de vie : moitié maison + jardin et appartement (environ 3 jours/semaine). (Situation à détailler avec l'éventuelle future association)

Je souhaite vraiment trouver l'amie idéale, je ne suis pas pressée.  :: 


Merci d'avance.

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour Princesse 59,

Avez-vous regardé dans la rubrique "Chiens" du forum ?

----------


## princesse59

Bonjour Aurore,

Oui j'ai fait toute les annonces ... ^^'

J'ai vu une chienne en refuge hier mais malheureusement pas okay chats ... Une association m'appelle demain concerne une chien sous leur protection. On verra !  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Je croise les doigts. ::

----------


## princesse59

Merci ! 😁

----------


## lénou

"Bonjour Moi c'est Sally je suis un bébé Rottweiler de 7 mois, je pèse 32 kilos
Une gentille fifille avec déjà de bonnes bases d'éducation, OK congénères et OK enfants Je les adore, les chats on ne sait pas
Je recherche une famille présente avec des copains, une famille connaisseuse de ma race pour partager la belle vie qui s'offre à moi 
Si vous pensez pouvoir accueillir SALLY et lui apporter une belle vie qui lui conviendra  Lisez bien ses critères SVP.
Vous trouverez sa fiche ainsi que des photos, les conditions de placement de l’association et le formulaire de candidature à l’adoption ICI : https://www.associationbabymum.fr/recueillir-et.../sally/
À partager sans modération SVP+++++++++ et bien lire sa description. Merci pour  ( le but de sa publication est de lui trouver une bonne famille )"

----------


## Alantka

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Je reposte ta photo Lénou car la tienne est hébergée par Facebook, les images de ce site se suppriment et n'apparaissent plus au bout d'un certain temps)

----------


## senior95

Vous avez ce groupe sur lequel il y a pas mal de berger allemand à l'adoption
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1402865939990644

----------


## princesse59

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos messages. J'ai normalement trouvé une demoiselle. Elle vient en adaptation à la maison, en espérant que tout se passe bien.

Bonne journée !  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

tant mieux, j'espère que la jolie puce va s'adapter (mais il n'y a pas de raison) !!!

----------


## princesse59

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une fifille.  :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

ah bon, la "fifille" que vous aviez en "adaptation", ça n'a pas marché ????? pourquoi ????

----------


## princesse59

Grosse difficulté avec le chat déjà présent et incompatibilité avec mon mode de vie et son caractère ... 😥

----------


## GADYNETTE

dommage

----------

